# Interior Lighting Piece



## 2016WNYcruze (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey y’all can anyone tell what this piece is called for the interior light dome? Want to get the piece but don’t know what to search for!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

That looks like where the switches were. Are you looking for the GM term in order to replace it?










GM online

All I could find is Dome Lamp Assembly. Looks like it is not a separate part, but I've been known to be wrong.

I just bought one whole assembly for a Gen I from a pick n pull for less than $20.00


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

:iagree: Looks like #16 in that GM parts listing ... as long as that listing is for the correct year/generation and model of your Cruze. Could be slight differences between trim levels and sedan/hatch if you have a Gen2. I suggest you search your VIN on gmpartsdirect.com


----------

